# Smelt



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Well, been reading about it and hear it's interesting to feed to your fish.

Anyways, what exactly is smelt? I hear it's fish eggs. Is it nutrious?

Where can it be found at?

Thanks!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

Smelt is a kind of fish that you can purchase at the grocery store... some people like to feed it to their fish because of the show it provides when the shiny silver scales fly everywhere, but my piranhas wont touch it for some reason. I dont understand what all the hype is about...









GO SHRIMP!


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

all of my smelt is scaleless and has been gutted and heads chopped off. i bought some today for the first time ever, and my rhom, which hasn't eaten since the day i got him (week and a half ago) ate some smelt. it is a fish that is slender and long and your fish will easily recognize it as a meal. all of my fish have eaten it today, my rhom, irritan, and my puffers.. i can't wait to get my brandtii..


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

It's more nutritious to feed the smelt whole, not gutted and with the head, messy though if you have small p's. I like making a small slit, and ramming a bunch of pellets in there. My reds don't even notice when sucking the smelt back.
Smelt isn't at the top of my red's want list. They won't touch it if prawns or catfish are offered first. Coming off a week of prawns, they won't accept smelt for a couple days.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Smelt is one of the most nutricious things you can feed piranha's, as it's the food item that resembles their natural diet most - it's as nutricious as live fish (not talking about feeders, but real fish), but without the risk of diseases or parasites, and without the growth-inhibiting hormones.

It's a bit messy indeed, but it's one of the best, most nutricious food sources for predatory fish. Best is to not cut off tail, fins and head: in the wild, all these things are eaten too.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

My RPB's love smelt more then anything...Of coarse, second to live fish.
But between squid, shrimp, and other white fish fillets I give them, they love going after "whole" frozen smelts from the grocery store....
They eat them from head to tail....even the bones and skull...Pleco helps too!

As for raw shrimp, I found they made more of a mess in my tank then anything.
Maybe I got the wrong kind... Not sure but they didn't like it anyways









Hope this helps!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

smelt is the all around best food to feed to your P's...

its cheap, fairly clean, and is similar to a piranha's natural diet... its almost as fun watchin your P's frenzy on this rather than feeders


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Where's a good place to get some?


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

any fishmarket or a supermarket that has a seafood section. asian food stores will have smelt for cheaper.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

I went to pick up some smelt today at the local asian market...apparantly they're out of season at the moment.

Now I'm kicking myself for not stocking up more last time.


----------



## species8472uk1 (Dec 17, 2004)

smekt>

is this a usa thing..never heard of it here..

i have fed myn sprats before??


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

species8472uk1 said:


> smekt>
> 
> is this a usa thing..never heard of it here..
> 
> ...


Sprats are from the herring family, deep ocean fish. Smelt are in the trout/salmon family, a little smaller than sprats, and less fatty.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

aint got a clue mate.its not an english thing.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Smelts are my guys favorate food!!

I cen only get cleaned frozen smelt from my local store. They are small, only 2-3" and pretty cheap.... $1.99 for a 1LB bag

I also add Kent "ZOE" freshwater vitamins, and garlic juice to the defrost water then soak them for a while.

I also give them krill and various fillets, but they go WILD for smelt


----------

